# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > Ski Country Forum >  >  Big Dump in Colorado

## MIke R

this in my inbox this morning  } :Frown:

----------


## JoshA

Yep. It's the same huge cyclone that slammed the midwest. My son told me it blew down a fence where he lives in Boulder. The mountains have gotten over a foot of snow. Here's Aspen.

----------


## MIke R

to rub it in even more, the second picture, building to the left, is where my shop was

----------


## phil62

This street scene is fantastic! Like so USA except when it is so Charles Dickens! 

In any case, I am in the environment in which I thrive.  To each his own and Ahhhh, St Bart!!!

----------


## MIke R

I hear ya...for us St Barts is just one tile in a mosiac of tiles....we love the diversity

----------


## JoshA

Looks familiar. Keystone?

----------


## MIke R

yep...River Run Village

----------


## caribfish

A few inches in the valley but over a foot on the mountain.

----------


## MIke R

its really piling up.....and its October!

http://www.summitdaily.com/article/2...ntProfile=1055

----------


## andynap

I have a comment about your topic title but I'll let it go-  }:|  }:|

----------


## MIke R

get your mind out of the toilet

----------


## KevinS

The iPhone Ski Report app lists 24" of powder base at Loveland, with 9" of new powder, 1 lift and 1 trail open.  It also lists a 21" frozen granular base at A-Basin with 8" of new powder. 1 lift and 2 trails open.  But snow reports lie a lot.

----------


## MIke R

they dont necessarily lie.....they only have to find *one place* that has that measurement..and then they can run with it....so if there is 24 inches in one spot in the middle of the woods....they can claim it

that being said, everyone I spoke to today said this was the real deal as far as dumps go...and its still coming as of an hour ago

----------


## LindaP

Yup, my daughter just called... She 's off toABasin tomorrow for the first snowboard run!!!!!

----------


## MIke R

> Yup, my daughter just called... She 's off toABasin tomorrow for the first snowboard run!!!!!




lots of new terrain opened up there...new restaurant....new lift

----------


## MIke R

this morning's "lets torment Mike" message in my inbox:

----------


## JoshA

Looks like Keystone is open - at least on top. Rock skis recommended. :)

----------


## MIke R

at this point I would guess all of Summit County will be open very soon......they will make a few bucks in November, especially over Thanksgiving, which in this business, November is never ever a given...good for them

----------


## JoshA

Most years I remember there was good snow early and late but often with drought during the height of the season. I've been skiing December and April lately.

----------


## Petri

:thumb up:  Metric tape measure!

----------


## JoshA

Look again.

----------


## Petri

> Look again.



FFFFFFUUUUU..

 :Big Grin:

----------


## MIke R

> Most years I remember there was good snow early and late but often with drought during the height of the season. I've been skiing December and April lately.




yeah thats actually more typical than not....out there I skied from late September ( I had a shop in Copper and they had terrain open for race camps, but not for the public, so I was able to take runs in the morning ) to right before I left for St Barts in mid June...a perfect world for this ski bum...best skiing was always April/May..here in Merry ol new England where it is currently in the 60's.....we are lucky to get December/April

----------


## MIke R

and tonights email from out west

----------


## Rosemary

Beautiful.

----------


## MIke R

be more beautiful if I was skiing it tomorrow morning

----------

